# Double Bed Jacquard Img2track Throw



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Using my Brother 940, I knit a double bed jacquard throw from a photo of my grandson in his hockey gear for his birthday this week. I was disappointed in the lack of definition in his face in the knitting - I think with the "tough guy - no smile" hockey look it was harder to pick up his features. A open mouth smile might have helped pick up some darker stitches. I am hoping he likes it! (someone on the Img2track facebook site said I did it in negative - that I needed to reverse it - I will try that next time!  So new to this!)


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow! Very creative.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

That is amazing.


----------



## brenda99 (May 30, 2014)

How clever....


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Terrific!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> Using my Brother 940, I knit a double bed jacquard throw from a photo of my grandson in his hockey gear for his birthday this week. I was disappointed in the lack of definition in his face in the knitting - I think with the "tough guy - no smile" hockey look it was harder to pick up his features. A open mouth smile might have helped pick up some darker stitches. I am hoping he likes it! (someone on the Img2track facebook site said I did it in negative - that I needed to reverse it - I will try that next time!  So new to this!)


 Oh!! I like it..


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

It looks fantastic!


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

You do the neatest things and are such an inspiration to so many people, thank you for sharing with us.

I would be willing to be bet in the years to come that "Mr. Tough guy don't mess with me" will treasure this blanket and consider it among his most special belongings.

By the way I would like to thank you for sharing your patterns and not posting them in PDF's. I have really appreciated being able to make the font larger for my old eyes. Good looking young man you have there too!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

jeannie2954 said:


> You do the neatest things and are such an inspiration to so many people, thank you for sharing with us.
> 
> I would be willing to be bet in the years to come that "Mr. Tough guy don't mess with me" will treasure this blanket and consider it among his most special belongings.
> 
> By the way I would like to thank you for sharing your patterns and not posting them in PDF's. I have really appreciated being able to make the font larger for my old eyes. Good looking young man you have there too!


Thank you - sweet words.  I think he will like it - he is a pretty special guy! Some request the patterns in PDF so I have been posting some that way - but if you ever need them another way please do not hesitate to ask.  Ann


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

That looks fantastic I'm sure he will be very pleased with it&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

WOW


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

oh what a work of art, that will be held dear for years to come
x


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Truly a work of art. Wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

What an original idea! I'm sure the tough guy will love it!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## biljana (May 29, 2013)

wonderful!!!


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

it looks great


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

May not be what you wanted, but it looks very artsy like that. Great work.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Now that is a great gift he will be so thrilled. I can now see the team at your door for theirs watch out..lol&#128522;


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> Using my Brother 940, I knit a double bed jacquard throw from a photo of my grandson in his hockey gear for his birthday this week. I was disappointed in the lack of definition in his face in the knitting - I think with the "tough guy - no smile" hockey look it was harder to pick up his features. A open mouth smile might have helped pick up some darker stitches. I am hoping he likes it! (someone on the Img2track facebook site said I did it in negative - that I needed to reverse it - I will try that next time!  So new to this!)


Once again, THANK YOU for sharing. You are my Machine knitting hero! I have 3 Singer/studio machines, and a Passap, but I am guessing that image2track only works on Brother electronic machines? I have one electronic Sk860, hoping this might be compatible .... ? or the Passap E6000?


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Love it. I have no idea how you did but I would love to do some in the future.


----------



## JuDyAEd (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh, I think it is wonderful. We are usually the biggest critics of our knitting. I received my cable yesterday and I am about to embark on my first item. For now I will try a 100 stitch article. I know there is a learning curve and a lot of frogging ahead but here goes!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Peanut Tinker said:


> Once again, THANK YOU for sharing. You are my Machine knitting hero! I have 3 Singer/studio machines, and a Passap, but I am guessing that image2track only works on Brother electronic machines? I have one electronic Sk860, hoping this might be compatible .... ? or the Passap E6000?


Thank you all!  Yes the Img2track is just for some Brother electronic machines right now.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

JuDyAEd said:


> Oh, I think it is wonderful. We are usually the biggest critics of our knitting. I received my cable yesterday and I am about to embark on my first item. For now I will try a 100 stitch article. I know there is a learning curve and a lot of frogging ahead but here goes!


Just read the User Guide inside the software program - it is short and very helpful - I am sure you can do it!!! If desired, you can join the Img2track Facebook page and there are tutorials and helpful people on there! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## JuDyAEd (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks Ann. I didn't know there was a group on FB. I will seek to find it. I have downloaded a few photos to a folder that I want to try. I'm not into the Superbowl and it is to snow today so this is a good day to embark on my journey!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Well Ann you may be "new to it" but you are doing a really good job. What were the colours you used - is it the dark colours in the picture? I am finding this very interesting. I cannot do it on my machine so I will just enjoy your creativity. :thumbup:


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

sueandlynette said:


> Well Ann you may be "new to it" but you are doing a really good job. What were the colours you used - is it the dark colours in the picture? I am finding this very interesting. I cannot do it on my machine so I will just enjoy your creativity. :thumbup:


Thank you,  I used one strand 2/24 black and one strand 2/24 white for double bed jacquard. I just reversed the colors - today I attempt it again with the colors in the right place - am hoping the face is better.  Ann


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It looks great, Ann. I would think that facial features would be tricky anyway, but it came out great overall.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

That is amazing.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Peanut Tinker said:


> I have 3 Singer/studio machines, and a Passap, but I am guessing that image2track only works on Brother electronic machines? or the Passap E6000?


Get Win_Crea for your Passap. It is free stitch design software. You can buy a cable, or there are instructions on how to make your own cable in the instructions. http://www.offthestreet.net/index.php?N=02

Then you can have fun knitting Fantasy Fairisle afghans!


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

JeanneHolmes said:


> Wow!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

I agree Ann, you do the neatest things ! Love your posts! The afghan is fantastic by the way, &#128522;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## CeveliaStanbridge (Feb 11, 2013)

What talent you have, I too appreciate your words of wisdom, and look each day to see if you have put anything on line. I am amazed how you can always find what people are looking for and help them. Truly a great member of our on-line knitting club. Thanks.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

You did very well! It turned out beautifully. Now, you can do the same with pretty much any image you'd like. Enjoyed looking at your projects :thumbup:


----------



## ibetya (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow! I'm impressed! It's amazing what you can do on a knitting machine


----------



## Marymac46 (Feb 1, 2015)

I am so impressed, How on earth did you do that?
And you're being picky about it !!!


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Great throw!! I'm going to look into that program for my machine! I'm sure your grandson will love it!!!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

WOW, amazing work, Ann! I am sure he is going to be thrilled with it.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Great! Your grandson will love it! 
I m still procrastinating and not very courageous trying to make something in double jacquard which is wonderful for nice throws and baby blankets.


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow!! and I'm still muddling through the learning of my new used kh260!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you all for your sweet comments and encouragement! I am having fun with this software for sure! I redid the throw for my grandson. I knit it with the right yarns in the right place so it is not a negative image and I corrected the vertical stretch so it is closer to the photo. Onto the next project!  Ann


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> Thank you all for your sweet comments and encouragement! I am having fun with this software for sure! I redid the throw for my grandson. I knit it with the right yarns in the right place so it is not a negative image and I corrected the vertical stretch so it is closer to the photo. Onto the next project!  Ann


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokruger (Nov 11, 2014)

Fabulous. Wish I could do these images on img2trck for my Passap. Well done!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

The second throw looks much clearer and in better proportion.
Did you change the file from a negative image or just switch the yarn positions?
What does the back of the throw look like?

PS - you have a good looking grandson


----------



## Minigo (Aug 30, 2013)

Lookss great to me!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Azzara said:


> The second throw looks much clearer and in better proportion.
> Did you change the file from a negative image or just switch the yarn positions?
> What does the back of the throw look like?
> 
> PS - you have a good looking grandson


Thank you - he is a great guy!  Not that I am prejudiced or anything. hahaha... I just changed the position of the 2 yarns - the back is the Bird's Eye type of double bed jacquard.  Ann


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Great job, Ann. Looks great.

Rhonda


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Terrific job!! Not into double jacquard but I do want to convert some images into patterns. I'll talk with you about Img2track at club. Oh, and bring your throws to club on Saturday!!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

judymiss said:


> Terrific job!! Not into double jacquard but I do want to convert some images into patterns. I'll talk with you about Img2track at club. Oh, and bring your throws to club on Saturday!!


Hi Judy, Thank you! Yes, I will bring them along with the photo of my grandson. See you Saturday!  Ann


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

That is fabulous! I know he will love it forever!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ohhhh - I do like it better with the oolors reversed. Details show up better. Now you have one and he will have one.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh yes, that is so different and really lovely! He will just love it.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Ann you did a great job on your first people picture. Is this still with the 100 stitch or 200 stitch img2track? Do you need more pixels for face images?


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> Ann you did a great job on your first people picture. Is this still with the 100 stitch or 200 stitch img2track? Do you need more pixels for face images?


This is the 200 stitch Img2track. I do not know how to adjust pixels - I am sure I have a lot to learn about that.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> This is the 200 stitch Img2track. I do not know how to adjust pixels - I am sure I have a lot to learn about that.


I was told that the more pixels you have the more defined the picture. I notice that the less pixels of the picture the less defined the picture. I will be in the same boat.


----------



## eqnancy613 (Jan 22, 2015)

I want to be able to do things like this. It is awesome.
Nancy


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Ann, the second throw you have done for your grandson is amazing. It just proves that practice makes you perfect!
If and when I get img2track you will be sick of me keep asking questions....don't disappear. :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Ah, thanks, Sue! I am glad to help as I can!  Ann


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Peanut Tinker said:


> Once again, THANK YOU for sharing. You are my Machine knitting hero! I have 3 Singer/studio machines, and a Passap, but I am guessing that image2track only works on Brother electronic machines? I have one electronic Sk860, hoping this might be compatible .... ? or the Passap E6000?


Do you need to have a ribber as well to do this ?


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Peanut Tinker said:


> Do you need to have a ribber as well to do this ?


I have answered your PM. Yes, you do need a ribber to do double bed jacquard.  Ann


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

GrammaAnn said:


> This is the 200 stitch Img2track. I do not know how to adjust pixels - I am sure I have a lot to learn about that.


If you are in gimp, go to scale image and you can set the number of pixels, if that is what you mean


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

jaysclark said:


> If you are in gimp, go to scale image and you can set the number of pixels, if that is what you mean


Yes, I have since learned how to use GIMP better.  Ann


----------

